# Valium vs. Klonopin



## Overcome (Aug 11, 2007)

Which is better, and why?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i like klonopin cause its lowest dose is stronger than valiums lowest dose. With benzo phobe doctors you usually get the lowest dose. I also like klonopin cause it melts in your mouth and tastes sweet as well.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The best for you would be whichever one works best for YOU.

My personal preference would be for Valium.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> The best for you would be whichever one works best for YOU.


Exactly....


----------

